# Look 565



## badassmini (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if the 586 frame/fork are made in France?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

badassmini said:


> Does anyone know if the 586 frame/fork are made in France?


PM Chas. He works for Look. He can tell you.

Does something bad happen to bikes not made in France? Do they explode? Is everyone in danger?


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

565 like the 585, 586, 595 are all made in Tunisia and painted/finished in France.

555 is made in China.


----------

